# Rabbit firearms??



## Austin Bachmeier

Whats everyone using to gun down the bunnies?? I switch between a Benelli SBE and a Ruger 10-22, I have yet to kill one with the ruger this year, can't get em to stop...  So lets here what you're running in the bunny woods..


----------



## varmiterkid

i use a 28 guage reminton model 870 and a 12 gauge mosburg 500


----------



## falconer_3

Sweet 16  
:beer: :sniper:
Were talkin' Remington Model 11 . Austin you know. Falco knows. 
:bowdown: GMC FALCO


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

:bowdown:


----------



## Longshot

Just picked up a Volquartsen in 17HMR. It's a heck of a tac driver. Did get a couple of bunnies this last Saturday.


----------



## sureshot#1

I use my trusty little 12ga remington 870 it is my onlly gun and it is all i have ever shot well besides my old trusty 20ga savage single shot but i dont use it for rabbits


----------



## texasguy

:evil: .600 nitro express magnum :evil:

just kidding. 410. #4 shot


----------



## Ken in Oklahoma

In the past I've used .22s and various shotguns, but from now on I plan on using my .17HMR.

This rifle has really put the fun back in hunting for me, by letting me make shots that used to be impossible: A couple of days back I took a squirrel that only let me see it's eye peeking above a limb.

I wouldn't have tried that shot with anything else.


----------



## tgoldade

.223 hollow points, fun stuff when you hit them, half the time they just splatter everywhere.


----------



## mr.trooper

a .410 Mossberg 500E, 3" shells, #6 shot...since thats the only shotgun iv got, and im not good enought to hit a runnig rabbit with a rifle.


----------



## varmit_hunter

i find that my marlin .22 does the trick. also remmington 870 works great.


----------



## mr.trooper

why stop with the 600 Nitro? you should switch up to the .700 Nitro Express. ( FN 14.3 mm )

i shoot at rabit with a pellet gun. nothing special, its just a $20 Chineese .177 single-shot. but it gets the job done.


----------



## the_rookie

lol mr. trooper my friend has one the one he has i shot a squerell from 10 yards away in the heart it didnt die kept "crawling away" and then i shot it in the neck and kept going then i shot it in the head and it STILL kept going and got away im guessing it died but still...


----------



## mr.trooper

Wow, realy? the ony time iv lost a squirel with mine is when i hit it just in front of his back leg (poor aim on my part) the poor thing flipped around and spasmed untill I collected myself and put him down with a head shot. Poor squirel. Its incidents like that that keep me going to the range whenever i can. Poor animals shouldnt suffer like that.

BTW, this was at about 10-12 yards, with a 17gr. pointed pellet moving around 750 fps. I wasnt actualy hunting squirel. i was shooting at cans set up on a stump in the ally. The squirel hopped out of the bush and sat-up right infront of the cans...so i fgured "WHY NOT"? now i know why not. :thumb:


----------



## the_rookie

o i know i feel bad when i injure one but i use MY shadow 1000 i killed the squerell bout a week ago i shot it in the leg it couldnt even move and then i finished it


----------



## zanem90

ive had sum trouble shooting rabits with my simi auto 22. they wont stop, and were i hunt u only have about 2 seconds to get a good shot....but i have been gettin lucky squirle hunting.


----------



## .17remman

I use a .17 Remington. At 4450 fps, the rabbits turn into vapor. While on the subject of large rifles ( 600 and 700 NE), I would like to know how many have heard of the .450 AE Magnum? It fires a 600 grain bullet at 3300 fps. It has 10500 foot pounds of muzzle energy, and 130 ft lbs of felt recoil. Should separate the men from the boys in a hurry.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Why would one want to vaporize an edible game animal?


----------



## .17remman

In this part of Montana, there aren't many cottontails, just tons of jackrabbits. I tried to eat one once, but opted for the shoe leather.


----------



## the_rookie

ive heard of bore rifles they have 4 guage and 2 guage the bullets are 8 inches long and about 1.5 inches wide and have 10 times the kick of a bolt action 30-06


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> ive heard of bore rifles they have 4 guage and 2 guage the bullets are 8 inches long and about 1.5 inches wide and have 10 times the kick of a bolt action 30-06


What does that have to do with the subject?


----------



## mr.trooper

i think it was part of the gag on "vaporizing" rabbits...


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I don't really think that would vaporize them at all, too solid of bullet construction. More like a 1.5 inch clean cut hole.


----------



## the_rookie

dont think so MT a big bullet hovering around 1000 fps when it hits the rabbit and a pounds per square foot is almost 12,000 i think it would vaporize it and the grain bullet if i can remember is like 800


----------



## Militant_Tiger

The rabbit simply wouldn't put forth enough mass for the bullet to expand whatsoever, and would thus punch a nearly clean hole (minus some hydrostatic shock).


----------



## mr.trooper

Yea..bug bullets will do some tissue dammage to areas not even hit. the 50 BMG will kill a man if it passes within 6 inches of a vital organ due to the huge amounts of shock produced by the bullets massive shock-wave.

id guess that if you shot a rabbitwit one, youd have a clean 1/2" hole, and the remaining body tissue would be thoughly blooided and bruised. :thumb:


----------



## the_rookie

so ur saying that if i were hit in the ankle with a 50 cal BMG then the bottom of the knee cap would be affected buy it?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Probably not, the idea is if you are hit in the guts (which are mostly water, soft, squishy, and are not restrained on the inside) it would tranfer the shock upwards towards the vital organs and kill you by pushing on them until they collapsed or popped. Assuming that you aren't' a midget (at least not physically) your ankle is about 14" from your knee cap. This combined with the fact that the leg is bone, muscle, and skin, none of which transfer shock very well means that your knee cap would not be severely affected by a shot from a .50 bmg to the ankle.


----------



## the_rookie

lol ur right im bad a short distance guiesing anyways i can guess long distance though like yards but i cant do inches


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> lol ur right im bad a short distance guiesing anyways i can guess long distance though like yards but i cant do inches


Heck I had to break out the tape measurer myself for the knee to ankle measurement.


----------



## diananike

Because I usually ride my mountain bike hunting for mobility. I either use one of my two takedown rifles, A Springfield M6 survival .22lr/.410 over-under or my Gendarme .22 semi-auto. If Im hunting in a semi-urban area I will use CCI subsonic HPs or CB caps and they both have plenty of power for the 30yd max shots I can make with open sights anyway, I picked up some velocitors that would probably be to powerful for Rabbits(meat damage) but for raccoons they should be just the ticket. for the .410 barrel I usually use Federal #6 3" or Imperial 2.5" #7.5's but the range with the shotgun before the patterns get skimpy is only about 25yds. 
Sometimes Ill use pellet pistols for Rabbit hunting as they are quiet and will fit in my slingpack for riding. My HW45 has a Tasco reddot and is in .22 its the original Beeman P1 magnum and has the power and accuracy for 20yd kills with the right pellets. My Sheridan EB20 CO2 pistol in .20cal will also kill reliably with headshots out to 20yds. I have killed a handful of smaller rabbits with these pistols over the years especially when I was under 18 as in Canada we have to be 18 to get a firearms permit.


----------



## RM422

winchester 12 guage.


----------



## Aythya

My 40 year old Remington Nylon 66, 22 long rifle. Did in 7 on Monday with no trouble.


----------



## the_duckinator

20 gauge Rossi side by side, 3" #6's. This last weekend I shot one from about 10 yards and the wad went into it. I've never seen anything like that before


----------



## Aversa123

I'm a new hunter, and I only have 2 shotguns, 12g semi Berreta and a 20g o/u Franchi. I use 2-3/4 # 6 ammo to shoot rabbit and I never had any trouble. You should thake the gun your using to the range and put a board up with a big X on it and send out about 10-15 yards and shoot it. See how your aiming.


----------



## People

i use a 12 ga.


----------



## goose killer

I use a NEF single shot .17 HMR. I Does the job on the cottontails and the jackrabbits. Although at long ranges it does't have much energy. I one shot a jack rabbit at 120 yards and I had to shoot it 4 more times to kill it.


----------



## PointBlank

all i hunt with is a Alexander Arms 6.5mm Grendel AR-15 Rifle. I don't get to use it much because im in the middle of the fricken twin cities. An one know where i can get a silencer?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

goose killer said:


> I use a NEF single shot .17 HMR. I Does the job on the cottontails and the jackrabbits. Although at long ranges it does't have much energy. I one shot a jack rabbit at 120 yards and I had to shoot it 4 more times to kill it.


That has got to be a joke. Even at 125 yards it still maintain 117 FPE. Either you just skimmed it's back or you flat out missed.



> An one know where i can get a silencer?


If you mean legally (and I hope you do) its a lot cheaper to import them from Europe, take your pick of companies over there.


----------



## Longshot

I've shot prairie dogs out to 200 yards with my 17HMR and it has done well. Not a wiggle from them with a good shot.


----------



## mr.trooper

HEH, if youwant a silencer, legaly, your guna have to call up the BATF and request the proper forms. Its similar to gettng approved to buy a fully automatic weapon, but there are a few minor diferences. the forms will tell you it will take around 40 soem odd days to get approved, but normaly 6 months is a more realistic period of time.

i alwase thought silencers were kinda dumb. they cost a stink load of money, you cant hunt with them, and if you ever use it (even legaly, in self defence) it will be taken by the FEDS along with the gun....bolth of wich you will get back in about a year; full of drilling holes and completely destroyed. :thumb:

in otherwords, why bother? silencers are just over-priced range toys.


----------



## sniper_094

Use a .50 cal if you want to see it not "suffer"


----------



## williamdtipton

Ken in Oklahoma said:


> In the past I've used .22s and various shotguns, but from now on I plan on using my .17HMR.
> 
> This rifle has really put the fun back in hunting for me, by letting me make shots that used to be impossible: A couple of days back I took a squirrel that only let me see it's eye peeking above a limb.
> 
> I wouldn't have tried that shot with anything else.


Well, I had a question about the 17hmr I just bought about squirrel and rabbit hunting.....but you just answered it ;-)

I used to love hunting them with my old 22 marlin, and Im hoping for much easier kills with the 17.

the only thing that really burnt me was the gun comes with no sights, just a scope mount.
What if I dont want a scope :-D ???


----------



## opossum14

i use a remington 12 gauge model 870 with 2 3/4 inch 5 shot for all small game


----------



## StLCardsFan

Remington 870 Express. Cheap, works great, and interchangable chokes. Can easily pick up a used one for around a $100 or slightly more.


----------



## Stealth

I've used both my .22 Henry Lever action and my Savage .17hmr. Shot a couple of jacks at my buddy's lease with both. The .22 performed decently but there was probably some bad shot placement on my part, though jacks are quite tenacious at times. My .17 HMR is my pride and joy and performs excellently. I was once testing the performance diffrences in the Hornady 17grs and the 20 grainers. It was pretty interesting. The 17 grs of course exploded inside the rabbit with no exit wound. My coolest but most graphic kill was a shot to the head right below the eye. I'd wonder if I killed it because of its jolting around, to satisfaction there was a gruesome hole with no exit wound. Because the bullet dropped all its momentum right there in the head the head acutally did a complete turn and snapped its neck. Kinda gross. I'd leave these bullets for ground squirrels and PDs and other unedibles. The 20gr were more for the meat minded hunter with a tiny entrace and a bit large exit wound. In my opinon it dropped game faster. I shot a cotton tail which is terribly more fragile than a jack but all the same it simply rolled over, same with a crow which was picked off a tree branch. All in all since I love rifles and am not too much of a scatter gun guy the .17HMR works and that's whats in important, eh?

Regards,
Derek


----------



## riblet

personally i like to use my bow


----------

